# A Picture of my Pigeon



## Dana (Feb 24, 2005)

Here is a Picture of my Pigeon.......Hope this comes through,,,,  
Isn't she Pretty??? 
Dana


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Dana, 

She's GORGEOUS! What a beautiful looking bird, and such striking eyes. I haven't seen too many red pigeons with red eyes. I wish you success with her rehabilitation and taming


----------



## Dana (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi PigeonPal2002....
I think she is begining to like me  She is getting more calm & I let her out & she dont walk away from me, {as much} After she is well enough I hope she decides to stay.  I love her eyes too,,,,I think she is just an awesome looking bird  Vet thinks she is a Homing Pigeon. 
Dana


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

She will take some time to become accustomed to you but pigeons generally become tame and trusting over time. The best thing to do with pigeons is stick to a routine like you're doing, they do well in routines. As far as her being a homing pigeon, it's hard to say. She very well could be but without a band proving it, it's hard to know. Whatever she is, she's a beauty and in wonderful, caring hands


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

She's lovely, Dana. I have a great fondness for red pigeons. I have a red hen now that looks very much like yours. She narrowly escaped a hawk and trapped into the loft of a friend of ours who has homers. I suspect she might be a roller/homer mix. Yours may be a mix, too. She doesn't quite look like a purebred homer to me. In time, she'll probably grow calmer and used to being around people.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Pretty Bird !*

Dana,

Red is the color I like the best !! From the position of the wings, I would say that she is from one of the preformance breeds. She could have some Homer in there, but she is not a "pure" homer. Nice picture again.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Dana,

She's positively gorgeous, I hope the two of you form a life long bond. If you can post more pics  I personally can't get enough pics of these lovely pigeons.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Dana,

Such a beautiful bird....I have one that is similar looking in my feral flock...a light red and white with bright yellow eyes and bright orange feet....very striking looking! If I ever come out of the dark ages and figure out the digital camera, I will try to post a picture...LOL
Again, she is beautiful...good luck with her

Linda


----------



## Dana (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Linda,,,
I would love to see a pic of your bird....What kind of Pigeon do you think mine is??? Vet thought maybe homing Pigeon? I think ,,just a wild Pigeon,,,we put up a Perch for her,,,she loves it,,,,as for naming her/him
I work at a school...and we are gonna run a "name" contest ,,,,,,That will be fun....
Take Care & thanks to everyone that has helped us.
{we can use all the help we can get lol}
Dana


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Congratulations - the bird's beautiful!*

It's an absolutely beautiful bird. I've never seen so many reddish pigeons before until I came to this website. Amazing.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Dana,

I work in a school too! Will try to get a picture of the pigeon I was talking about, but I doubt it will be as close up and pretty as your picture....this technologically challenged lady will need some help from my "computer expert" teenage son.

Hi Garye,

I don't know how it is in other areas, but the feral flock that comes to me is quite colorful! There are red and clay-colored ones, at least four pure white, some variations of white....not just that classic gray color...they are beautiful to watch.

Linda


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*reddish pigeons*

Everyone's seeing reddish pigeons but I haven't come across any where I live - just gray, white, and black. I find it amazing that so many people on this website have pictures of reddish pigeons!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, she sure is a looker. Such a sweetie. I've noticed here in the bay area, it seems to vary neighborhood to neighborhood. Sometimes they are very multi-colored with different variations of each color and then there are flocks which seem almost entirely gray. I love the dappled ones--so pretty--aw hell, I just love them all!
fp


----------



## peggy campbell (Feb 23, 2005)

Dana said:


> Here is a Picture of my Pigeon.......Hope this comes through,,,,
> Isn't she Pretty???
> Dana


she is beatifull,
i love pigeons.
hope you post more pictures,
ive printed it out for my pigeon file,
hope you dont mind,
peggy campbell,
have a great day,


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She is very beautiful. I love her color and he eyes.
She is lucky to have you.

Reti


----------

